# businessman-rentacarturkey



## Murat (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, my name is: Murat
I live in Turkey, and the actual teaching profession 
Those who want to come to Turkey from Australia, I want to make my own car chauffeur. 
Weekends only until June, may I help you. 
But after June weekday chauffeur can do with the car. 
If you are looking for a reliable person and if you want to visit turkey can help.

Not:My car: 2005 hyundai accent


----------



## Murat (Apr 21, 2014)

Not 2: I know very little english, but I'm trying to learn. 
The above article i google translation from Turkish to English by turning wrote. 
Please excuse


----------



## Murat (Apr 21, 2014)

Not 2: I know very little english, but I'm trying to learn. 
The above article i google translation from Turkish to English by turning wrote. 
Please excuse


----------

